# Shimano Front Derailleur 'Endless Band'



## davester65 (1 Jan 2014)

Hi Guys,

Am on the hunt for a bit of an oddity



I have a Shimano FD-M650 which has a 31.8 clamp (Endless Band Type)



and i'm going to fit it to an old Reynolds 531 frame 28.6mm

I dont want to use shims (spoil the look)

Has anyone got a 28.6mm band to sell me (or will do a swap for my 31.8mm)

Just want the band not the full derailleur


----------

